# My Mighty Mouse Killer



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm staring to think I don't really need a barn cat over here lol. Between D and the cat I think they've slaughtered every rodent that's set foot on the property lol. First thing when we went out to work today was catching a mouse lol.

As soon as he saw it he ripped off his vest and said "Hulk Smash!!!" Lol










The Kung fu was strong with this one










He crunched it then threw it around like a kitty :rofl:



















Then he gave it to P. sharing is caring after all


----------



## Cleo (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, that is a good looking dog


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

This was awesome lol haha! Good boy!:clap:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol saw that on Instagram. Mine just don't care.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cleo said:


> Wow, that is a good looking dog


Thank you 


ScruffDaddy said:


> This was awesome lol haha! Good boy!:clap:


Lol it had me cracking up this morning. He's such a goof.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol saw that on Instagram. Mine just don't care.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yea he's crazy for them. Lizards too. He chomps off their heads and spots them all over the back porch. We've learned not to go out the back door with out shoes on lol


----------



## BobDee (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice looking boy...the first pic he looks nice'n lean, muscular.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol we have one in the house-joys of living in the country- and Cain saw it tonight. I hollered at my husband and he just stared at where he saw it lol maybe he will start catching them. Normally they ignore it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BobDee said:


> Nice looking boy...the first pic he looks nice'n lean, muscular.


Thank you  I do sports with him so he stays in pretty good shape 


Cain's Mom said:


> Lol we have one in the house-joys of living in the country- and Cain saw it tonight. I hollered at my husband and he just stared at where he saw it lol maybe he will start catching them. Normally they ignore it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh hell no I'd flip if they made it inside. The damn cat brought in an alligator lizard and then let it go and when Dosia saw it you would have thought WWIII just broke out up in here. He sounded so ferocious and he made a huge bloody foamy mess too. So gross.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh I hate them. Mine hear them running around but ignore it. Tonight was the first time Cain even showed slight attention to it haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin hasnt had a mouse yet or lizard but im sure he would do the same thing. he chases bumble bees and beetles  but yes, i like that first pic best. welcome to the gun show


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a team they are!!!!

lol @ "Hulk smash" (I thought of Sheldon)


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Thats awesome that he brings you presents, even though its in the form of a mangled carcass. Its the thought that counts. Jaxx goes wild here in KY. Since we moved, there are crickets EVERYWHERE outside. The best catch hes gotten was a rabbit in our yard in TX.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's a nut. A year or so back I was running with him in the hills and he stopped to smell a bush next to the trail and got sprayed by a skunk. Then peoceded to dive in the bush to try and kill it as it was macing the crap otta him with its ass. I'm so glad I didn't drive out there cause there's no way I would have put his stinky (Y) in my truck lol. I didn't even want to walk next to him on the way home he smelled so bad lol.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Then peoceded to dive in the bush to try and kill it as it was macing the crap otta him with its ass.


Now this gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BullHeaded said:


> Now this gave me a good laugh!


 it's totally funny now, but at the time I was freaking out thinking it might have rabies or something. Luckily I had him on lead and was able to drag him away.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha! thats funny... a 60lb ratter! Hope he don't see one in the house or good bye to the ordinance of your house..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Hahahaha! thats funny... a 60lb ratter! Hope he don't see one in the house or good bye to the ordinance of your house..


Right. Oh man you should have seen what he did when the cat let that alligator lizard loose in here. He freaking destroyed my living room closet. I can just imagine him tearing up the house over a stupid little mouse too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Those pics are awesome! LMAO!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Right. Oh man you should have seen what he did when the cat let that alligator lizard loose in here. He freaking destroyed my living room closet. I can just imagine him tearing up the house over a stupid little mouse too.


My exs dog Skyler would catch alligator lizards all the time. She would shake em so hard that the heads and the tails would go flying. Lol. But yeah I couldn't imagine that in doors! No thanks.:hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> My exs dog Skyler would catch alligator lizards all the time. She would shake em so hard that the heads and the tails would go flying. Lol. But yeah I couldn't imagine that in doors! No thanks.:hammer:


It was soo gross. There was blood and foamy spit everywhere.


----------

